# Anyone use Zofran I.N?



## moenavin (Mar 21, 2011)

I am trying to add inter-nasal as a route of administration for Zofran. Anyone out there use Zofran I.N??


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 21, 2011)

Um no get the oral wafers


----------



## Cawolf86 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why use it IN? The hospital I volunteer at stocks a SL version. Also I wasn't aware that it had been approved past lab studies for human use in IN. My county is getting Zofran in the coming months - we are going to be IV only.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Mar 21, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Um no get the oral wafers



Beat me!


----------



## Aidey (Mar 21, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> Why use it IN? The hospital I volunteer at stocks a SL version. Also I wasn't aware that it had been approved past lab studies for human use in IN. My county is getting Zofran in the coming months - we are going to be IV only.




It would probably be a good idea to also add IM as an approved route. There are going to be patients that you can't get an IV on that you want to give zofran to.


----------



## 18G (Mar 21, 2011)

We use it iv and im. Never heard of it being given IN.


----------



## mikie (Mar 21, 2011)

well, doing a little research, it seems to be water soluble, so it would work in theory...


aside: A few nights ago I did IM since we couldn't get IV access, much slower onset!!


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 21, 2011)

We just use it IV and IM. Don't think IN is approved for Zofran. If you want it for PO use the wafers. I've been told they're expensive though. 

All we use IN is Narcan and Versed.


----------



## 325Medic (Mar 22, 2011)

In P.A., it is approved for I.M. / I.V. only. 

325.


----------



## moenavin (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's. The reason I am looking into adding IN as a route is the quicker absorption into the bloodstream than IM. It can be used in the same form that it currently comes in and is less invasive (putting less EMS personal in risk of needle sticks while using it IM). We already used the Atomizer for other medications so there would be no additional cost (rather than having to purchase the SL wafers). The lab information I received from the manufacturer indicates the successful use IN in lab tests. So the manufacture already has proven it to work. My job was to see if any other prehospital systems had already put this to use. 
Thanks again!


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 22, 2011)

not here, we have IM, IV, and ODT (pill not the wafer). IV is fast, immediate onset from my experiences. deltoid IM is a slower onset so the patients never can tell me when they arent nauseous any more, but N/V is usually gone in 5 min. the thigh is a good place for IM as it is more rapidly absorbed, I would say twice as fast as deltoid.


----------

